# ISIS Colchester : Part 32



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

am i first?

YEY it me again!! 2nd in a row


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh Cleo - you beat me to it - I thought my luck was in!!!! (but I hope it is a   for you at the moment....)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry rachel!! I rushed hoping i would be first!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

No worries Cleo - I had just popped on to see how Shelley had got on...

Shelley - sending you and DH big hugs     - I really feel for you both.  Life is so horrible sometimes - I don't know what to say but   you both get through this.

Spangle -   I can only repeat what I have just said to Shelley     - as you haven't been posting I hadn't realised what stage you were in your tx.  Thinking of you hun.

Bhopes - sorry that your appointment with Dr M was not much use - why did she say she was not suprised at what had happened?  I hope AF comes soon for you.

Tricksy - big   hugs to you too.  The menu choice is fine by the way.

Lots of love and big   to everyone - I think it is needed today,
love Rachel xxx

PS good luck tomorrow Kitty - hoping all goes well for you


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Such sad news today on this board  

Shelley - I'm so so sorry hun you & DH must be devastated and there is nothing to say other than we're thinking of you and feel so bad for you      Big hugs my love   

Tricksy - Can i have chicken balls?   

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Tricksy - Can i have chicken balls?


Won't they be a bit small??  Didn't realise chickens had balls


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ewww, cleo that is gross! 

Shelley - so sorry to hear your news today, i hope that they can give you some more info tomorrow so at least you have some idea as to what happened.  will be in touch about next week when we get back from manchester.

Bhopes - sorry your appt with Dr M was not much use, hopefully the follow-up at isis will be more helpful, i think you should be entitled to a funded FET.

Spangle -  

in fact   all round.

Tricksy - have PM'd you about PCT stuff

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - pm'd you right back   

Lisa - No probs, everyone can order any extra's they want on the night   its coming around quickly now, only 3 weeks    Its been ages since our last big meet up. I'm lucky as a few of us locals have managed to sneak a few dinners in down the pub   you should try and come to the next one, it will only take you 20 mins max as the pub is 30 seconds off the A12 at Colchester, it would be great to see you more   

Shelley, Cleo & Julia - see you guys tomorrow  

I really thought that our luck was turning on here   

Lots of extra love and hugs all around tonight

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

maybe we need to cast some sort of spell on the thread to get some goodluck....any suggestions?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What ever we do can we do it by next friday so i get my BFP?


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks rachel, Trigger went easier than expected. Just hope i don't over stimulate now.

Shelley  Really sorry to hear your news. take care x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

is it tomorrow kitty??  if it is goodluck


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Kitty  - wishing you loads of luck for ec tomorrow hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

1ww tomorrow cleo


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Kitty


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley -  I really am so sorry honey. I don't know what to say     

Ticksy - life is so cruel. I'm sorry you have had to go through such pain again.

Kitty - good luck tomorrow - what time are you in?      

Loui xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for your good wishes. got to be there at 12 for 12.30. Gonna go to  work for an hour early, pass the time! 
I'll let you know how it goes tom.  kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - good luck with ec today hun  

Shelley - thinking of you  

Love to all
Em x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

good morning everyone,


well i have some news for u all.........we got a call from terry and we have a late starter,yes one little eggie has started to fertilize ,and is being put back at 4;15 today     can u belive it  im in shock still but we dont want to get to excited as it is only a little one i think.just cant belive it.so maybe there is someone up there watching over us.                   

kitty,good luck today hun.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Shelley that;s fantastic news. Will keep up the   that this one is a fighter and will be staying to give you your baby.

Kitty - good luck for later.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

the wilsons said:


> well i have some news for u all.........we got a call from terry and we have a late starter,yes one little eggie has started to fertilize ,and is being put back at 4;15 today    can u belive it  im in shock still but we dont want to get to excited as it is only a little one i think.just cant belive it.so maybe there is someone up there watching over us.
> 
> kitty,good luck today hun.


Brilliant news! GOOD LUCK    

Rachel xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley, that is absolutely superb news!! You have brightened up my day!!

Kitty, hope all goes well this afternoon for you too.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

That's brilliant news!  As you say it only takes the one!  Keeping everything crossed for you, hun.    

Good luck Kitty for today!

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi girls

I have just found a translation website and here is a latin motto for us all ...

nunquam redono spes (never give up hope)

And here is one for Lisa ....
gratias ago deus is est weekend (thank God it is the weekend!)

xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - that is fanbloodytastic news sweetie - sending you lots of positive vibes and praying for a little miracle


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thank u.im still in shock


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG Shelley - THATS BRILLIANT NEWS!  Congratulations.  Its a little fighter....  xxxx


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry to gate crash your thread - am a bit of a lurker!!! LOL  - having used ISIS in the past.....but just had to say well done to Shelley - you must be so pleased ......will   that your little one makes it all the way.

CarrieAnn xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wondered if there's a dress code for the 29th?  Could do with a spree to cheer myself up (and as an excuse if DH moans )

Bx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I'm am so incredibly pleased for you - that's brilliant news. I am   that this is one good embie x  

Kitty - I hope everything went well today    

Loui xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just sneaking on at work (my motivation levels to do anything are very Friday afternoon!) to say a massive congratulations Shelley - that is really amazing news - I am so pleased for you - sounds like the little one is a real fighter!  Hope that your ET goes well and will keep everything crossed for you   

Kitty - thinking of you too - can't wait to hear how you have got on.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kitty - hope today went well for you and you're recovering nicely. 

Shelley - congrats - you're probably PUPO by now.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

GUESS BLOODY WHAT...................IM FINALLY PUPO               CAN U BELIVE IT OMFG         CORE GIDON IS ROUGH      just   little bean stays with me ,   

kitty,how did u get on sweetie? 

loui.hi hun ru still doing next friday?? im gonna play it by ear but would like to come.   

hi everyone


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shelley - What great news to log onto. Congratulations on been PUPO. Lots of        from me hun

Love Jo xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi aLL,


tricksy - thankyou for a lovely afternoon.gorgeous food and great company!!!!

shelley (PUPO Girl!!)and julia it was great to see you guys.

kitty hope it went well today.

Came home and went to the loo and i've started spotting. Always happens 7 days after et but still i was taken aback. i called isis and spoke to julia who said no heavey lifting and relax!! So i'm back in bed. trying to be positive as i've been here b4 but its so hard


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls, Its the first time i've logged on today and what great news Shelley      

Shelley - Whoop Whoop     You are PUPO!!! So happy for you hun you must be delighted   

Cleo - That sounds like implantation bleeding to me it seems spot on for timing  Hope so        you take it easy  

Julia - Love the translation    How are you doing are you feeling better  

Kitty - Hope you got on ok today 

Hi everyone else 
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

i hope you're right lisa but  have back ache too and feel   now. Thought i was doing well.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - Woohoo PUPO now   I am so so pleased for you, you really deserve this    hope that your resting up and Greg is making a big fuss of you  

Cleo -    try not to stress hun, as Lisa says I am sure this is implantation bleeding, it is right on time..I hope it wasn't my driving    Take care and rest up for the weekend. I'm only round the corner if I can do anything to help  

Julia - It was great to see you today, James and Alex are so gorgeous and you are looking fantastic, your hair is really nice   

Loui - Is it on for next Friday?? Do we need to bring anything and what time  

Hope that everyone else is having a good day, gratias ago deus is est weekend    

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Cleo -     I hope its just an implantation bleed hun. Thinking of u.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Kity - how are you doing hun?

Cleo - it's got to be implantation bleeding - maybe the back ache this time is because your embies are firmly bedding in!

Shelley - you are PUPO!

I'm still on for next Fri - when's a good time for everyone - 730pm? Just need people to bring drinks - is everyone happy with chilli and a vegetarian lasagne? The chilli can be spiced or cooled to suit with chilli powder or cream. I live close to the Maypole Pub just off Mersea Road for those trying to plan ahead. I'll pm you all with my address nearer the time. A few of you said you would let me know nearer the day whether you can come - I'm perfectly happy with that. So far it's Tricksy, Little Mo, Kitty, Cleo, Debs possibly, Rachel possibly, Lisa possibly. Anyone else up for it?

Am off to Devon early tomorrow as my older sister is in hospital with viral meningitis type symptoms although the spinal tap suggests that all is OK. She has had debilitating headaches for 4 days and not even intravenous morphine can take the edge of the pain.   . She has also had scans of her head to confirm it's not a bleed.

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I am so sorry to hear about your sister, I hope that she is feeling better very soon, its a long drive, be careful   7.30 next friday evening is great for me, as is the chilli  

Cleo - Try not to worry hun, it is going to be fine


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui - hun i hope your sister gets better soon -   i would love to join you next friday - can i let you know nearer the time??

Tricksy - how are you feeling now? glad you had a lovely lunch today  

Cleo - i know its so hard hun BUT try to stay positive - i pray this time is your turn sweetie i really do      

Shelley - woo hoo     you are PUPO girl - i     this little embie sticks and will result in your much wanted baby - big hugs      

Julia - how are you all? have you got your heating sorted?? xxx

 to everyone
Love Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - We had a lovely lunch today, it was nice to get together again.


Oh I forgot to say that we were talking today about us all getting together and the last proper meet was 10th August   So we are getting together next Friday at Loui's, then 2 weeks after that at Banquet and then how about we have a mini meet on Thursday 18th December at the usual pub, usual time  Its 30 seconds off the A12 at Colchester (Isis turnoff) for anyone who is not sure where it is.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

Tricksy, thank you SO MUCH for a wonderful lunch today, it was yummy, and great to see you and the lovely Amber. Sorry about James being a moody so and so - typical man as he was not getting all the attention! Another meet up sounds great, count me in!

Shelley, I am so so glad you are PUPO (and not the PUPO that Cleo was talking about!!!) Fab news, take care of yourself.

Cleo, I hope that it is an implantational bleed, and the backache is due to Tricksy's driving! Take care, less than a week to go now  

Louie, crumbs, I hope your sister is okay. My brother had viral meningitis and was so ill, but made a full recovery. I hope your sister recovers well. Drive carefully and take plenty of coffee breaks if you need to. Looking forward to catching up with you next Friday.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for the lack of personals but I am off to bed now as I am shattered (too much chatting!). Have a lovely evening everyone xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - woohoo, congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!  come on embie stick to mummy    

Cleo - hope the spotting is nothing, unless its implantation cos then obviously its a good sign.  keep up the PMA   thanks for the quick chat today.

Kitty - how did you get on?

Loui - think i'm more likely to make it than not at the moment so can you make sure you pm your address

sorry for the phonecall at lunchtime today gatecrashing some lovely food, was having a stress about my prescription. instead of sending it to me all on one prescription the nurse i spoke to on monday has just sent me the prescription for the synarel as she thought i'd want to get the 2nd half when i come for the baseline    which would mean i'd have to get the gonal f from them as there is no way i'd be able to sort out drugs between 23rd dec and boxing day    anyway i've phoned them and they are sending the rest of the prescription out, but it won't get here till next week and as we're away i won't actually get my hands on it till we get back, which then only gives me 1 week to get sorted and i was stressing that was cutting it a bit fine and contemplating doing two seperate orders so at definately have the synarel in plenty of time...am a bit calmer now.

hope everyone has a fab weekend, will try to pop on in the week while at MILs

xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening all

Really quick as have a headache wow shelley I can not believe how it has turned around, a  real little fighter a good sign     

Cleo hunny I am so sorry you have to go through the spotting again, I know how deflating it can be, I know how hard it is but try to stay positive as you spotted last time and got your BFP. Take it really easy and try to be distracted, I am really routing for you and hoping that finally one of us old timers finally get a break and some good news    here if you need me and sending you loads of      

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well i am far less stressed now than i was yesterday, postman has just been and the rest of my prescription has arrived, they only posted it yeterday pm    now i can get it all sorted while at MILs  

Hope our PUPO girls are both doing well xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Any news on Kitty?  

Shell - hope you are ok sweetie xx

Cleo - how you doing hun??

Just a quickie, love to all


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I hope that Kitty is ok...has anyone got a number for her 

Cleo - how are you feeling today hun?? 

Hope your all having a good weekend  

Lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't have a number for Kitty, and she's not been on for a few days. Hope she's ok. 

Debs - glad you got your script in ok. You don't want to cut it as close as I did, picking up synarel on day one cos I left it too late around Xmas. 

Cleo - less than a week to go now. Hope you're resting up properly adn the implantation bleeding has stopped. 

SHelley- you too with the rest.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi just a quicky as i don't trus myself being on here at the moment!! You know what i'm like looking at threads i houldn't be and driving myself    

Anyway after the one incident of spoting i haven't had any more o we'll have to see.

Kitty - hope you're ok hun.

Tricksy - def wasn't your driving!!Hope you've had a good weekend. You know i'm up for the 18th dec.

Shelley - you shoudl be resting hun!!! 

Piepig-  glad the prescription came.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

where is everyone     its so quitwe on here     has anyone herd from kitty she hasnt been on at all to say how she got on    i hope she is ok.well im loving all this pampering i havent been aloud to do anything greg wont let me,my belly is starting to feel alot better,but im thinking that i will pop to the doctors tomorrow to see if they will sign me off work for another week ,but i dont want to let them down,well im more important.

tricksy,hope u had a good ride yesterday?got a new jumper black and white hoddie was lucky as they only had small sizes and just one bigger size,well hope ur ok.xx

cleo,hi hun and yes good thing not coming on here to much,did ur friends look after u yesterday?and yes i am resting lots.

hi everyone else just about to eat my yummy roast dinner that greg has cooked.     be on later.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all  

Hope that everyone is ok??

Cleo - its great to hear that you havn't had anymore spotting     see we said it was implantation bleeding  

Shelley - glad that your tummy is feeling better now, black and white one? i havn't seen that!! Think i may have to pop in there tomorrow   

I'm a bit worried about Kitty, she hasn't logged on since Thursday night. I hope everything went ok for her and she's just taking it easy 

Cath - have you got all of your chocolate ready for the Good Food Show now?? when is it on?? 

Em - how are you getting on? Is T getting better now? Have you managed to stick to your diet? bet its been really hard with running around after T&B all the time   

Debs - when are you starting to cycle again hun?? 

Spangle - how are you hun?? I really don't know what to say to you apart from I'm always here if you need to chat and I hope that we are going to see you on 29th??   

We have had nice weekend.....the latest lie in i've had is 7am   I got up early yesterday as i had a lesson which went well, then came home and my Dad came round which was nice. I asked Si to check my car tyres as I've skidded a couple of times....both back tyres were illegal and the fronts were only just legal, so down to the tyre shop and i came home £508 poorer    We cooked a lovely chilli together last night and watched x factor. i was up at 6.30 this morning to go riding as we were going to my Mums for lunch and I wanted to get it all fitted in. It was lovely though and worth the early start. We are now home chilling and going to have a nice quiet evening. I'm working early tomorrow and then meeting a friend for brunch which will be nice, we havn't see each other for ages so it will be good to catch up. IF the weather is nice then Cropi will be having a hair cut   

ok i'm off for now, no doubt i'll nip back later

Lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

hope you've all been having a good weekend.  I have had a friend down to stay and had a nice relaxing massage at Clarice house this afternoon with her so am now feeling all relaxed. 
I also got some very scarry news on Friday evening and had a call from one of the nurses at the ARGC to tell me all my blood results are through (including my immunes). The bad news is she said that one of the doctors would call me next week with the immune results as she wasn't allowed to tell me herself but she then said that Dr T had decided that following the results of the monitoring cycle if I want to cycle properly next month I can do and they want me on the long protocol instead (they had previously said I would have to go back on the short protocol) which means I start down regging on Wednesday   .  This was all a bit much to take in as I hadn't really decided if I did want to cycle there until I got the immune results but she then said that I would also need to do a hysteroscopy once AF arrives and when I asked if that was because the immune results have confirmed I do have high natural killer cells she then said yes!  So, have been feeling a bit in suspense about this but after talking to DH I think we will just go for it.  I am also glad I am going back on the long protocol after all (it is much less stressful in terms of I will know what is happening and when and because I got such a poor response on the short protocol last time) and hopefully the doctor will call me tomorrow to explain things before I start the down regging drugs.  She is going to post me a prescription with the down regging drugs so at least I don't have to travel in to London - anyway as I said all a bit scarry really - it seems I've been waiting for this for ages but now I know I can go ahead it is also really frightening. Will keep you all posted thought and hopefully I will speak to the doctor soon.

Cleo - sounds like implantation spotting to me as well so keeping all crossed for you hun  !  Keep up the relaxing.  Also I wanted to know do you know how quickly Ali at Fazeley's will be able to send me medication if I fax my prescription over?  I hope it will come tomorrow and think you said it is next day delivery but wanted to check or will be in a pickle otherwise.

Shelley -   on being PUPO!  Sounds like Greg is looking after you though and hope you enjoyed your dinner!

Loui - so sorry to hear about your sister   - I hope she is OK. Sadly, I am def a 'no' for next Friday as I am going back to Wales for my sister's birthday.  Hope you all have a great night though and hopefully will see you on the mini meet in Decmber before you move unless you fancy a dog walk one weekend?

Tricksy - I am up for the December mini meet - have put it in the diary but can you remind me where/what time?  Thanks.

Debs - sorry you have been having a stressful time sorting out your prescriptions but sounds like you are wise to plan ahead given the time of year - glad it turned up for you.

Kitty - how are you doing hun?  Don't keep us in suspense!

Hello to everyone else,

Anyway better go,

lots of love,
Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

Hope everyone's had a good weekend?  I've had a really lovely one - busy but lovely,  i met up with my oldest friends yesterday from school and god did we rabbit    then today DH and I went for a 2 mile walk and then i went and dyed my Mums hair and gave her like a little make over so she feels lovely and pampered now.  it was a bit of shocker last night on X Factor wasn't it! 

I've got my appointment tomorrow at the hospital for my back so am a bit nervous to say the least just hope i don't get fobbed off....typical though its not hurt at all this weekend    So my days are all changing around this week as we have a product launch  

Rachel - Great news about the cycling    I know what you mean about the scare factor of starting again but at least you haven't got to wait around and thats sometimes worse    So will you have the hysteroscopy done while your d/regging?  Let us know what the doc says tomorrow.

Loui - Sorry hun i definately can't make your meet on Friday sorry    but will try to get to the meet in December so i will hopefully see you there.

Cleo -  Great that you've had no more bleeding it deffo sounds like implantation bleeding     Are you back at work now?

Tricky - I've put the next meet in my diary do you have to turn off at Isis?  I might have to get directions from you nearer the time

Shelley - I don't blame you for getting signed of work you've got to do whats right for you and its your chance hun you relax and sounds like DH is looking after you - enjoy the roast  

Em - Hows things with Dh's back?

Cath - Hows things hun - are you really busy with the chocs? any news on the house is it still quiet? 

Julia - Hows things hun and hows all the boys in your life?

Hi everyone else 
Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - you'd come off the A12 as you would for Isis, go to the roundabout but take the 2nd exit on the roundabout rather than the 4th, its literally 30 seconds from the roundabout, i'll give you better directions nearer the time hun   Good luck at the hospital tomorrow, don't let them mug you off xxx Sounds like you've had a good weekend. Xfactor WTF was all that about   Daniel should be loooonnnngg gone by now. Alexandra is flipping amazing


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - wow that's quick start. Good luck with the tx now that you've an idea of immune problems. I also keep meaning to ask how your sister is doing?

Cleo - stay away from any other threads  

Tricksy - how do you fit it all in? I'd be shattered doing what you do on your days off!

Lisa - good luck for tomorrow. Just be firm with them if they try to fob you off. 

Hello everyone else. Can't stop as have yet more choc to make. My sil returned a machine I bought her yesterday and it's so brill at melting choc quickly I'll have got at least twice as much done today as I expected. One more round and then I'm having a bath before my arms and back sieze up. 

Can someone do an af dance for me? My last af was 3 days early and this one is now 3 days late with no sign of appearing (no chance of any miracle as I've been too busy this month for anything other than sleep and chocolate) and if she;s much later I'll be stuck with her at Olympia next week.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope that helps hun...if not what never fails for me is to promise Si a night of total dirty passion and BANG along she comes and spoils it    not suggesting that YOU offer it to Si but your hubby may appreciate it    Glad that your choccy making is going well, you must be sick of the sight of it now   I must get some chilli choc off you for my Dad for Christmas. I am pooped tonight but i don't go to bed late normally. I try and get in bed by 10 during the week and lights out by 10.30    Anyway its a bit pot calling the kettle and all that!!! you work really long hours and come home and have to do the chocolate   

Rachel - WOW you don't hang around do you!!! Do you mind me asking how much the tests have cost at ARGC and where is it   pm me if you prefer


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley:
What fantastic news hun, I'm so pleased for you pupo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cleo:
Keep positive hun as the others have said it's more likely to be implantation bleed. Praying for you.

Spangle:
Was sorry to read your news. Hope they can give you some form of action for your next cycle to stop it happening again.

Kitty:
Hope all is well and ec went well.

Preggie ladies hope you are feeling good not long till your scans now.

Julia;
How is little Alexs, Hope he has got the hang of night and day!!!!!!!!!

Deb:
Do you want a lift to the xmas do?

Angel:
I can pick you and dh up to if you want.

Take care 

Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> it was a bit of shocker last night on X Factor wasn't it!


Lisa - i fell asleep in X Factor last night and missed who went out and what happened...............please can you fill me in   glad you have had a nice weekend, dh's back is ok, he keeps getting some twinges but i think thats to be expected - we have a follow up appointment a week tomorrow xx

Liz - thank you for your generous offer of a lift to the meet hunny, but i dont think we will be able to make it. I hope you are well - im sure i saw you recently in the spiral car park in ipswich

Rachel - thats fab news on tx hun -    that this all works out for you hunny xx

Cleo- im glad things have settled down hun - thinking of you xx

Shelley - glad you are resting up and being looked after, i would get more time of if i were you hun, you need to look after YOU cos YOU are sooooooo worth it 

Tricksy - you are always so busy, i cant keep up with you - do you sleep well?? cos if you dont i dont know how you cope 

Juila - hope you and Alex are ok x

Right must dash - hope everyone else is ok, especially Kitty - strange she has not been on here since ec


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Liz is it your birthday tomorrow


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> [tricksy - you are always so busy, i cant keep up with you - do you sleep well?? cos if you dont i dont know how you cope


Like a bloody log


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > [tricksy - you are always so busy, i cant keep up with you - do you sleep well?? cos if you dont i dont know how you cope
> ...


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

got my referral letter from my gp to go to the plastic surgeon so they can remove and investigate my other head! Anyway they give you the paper work and you can log on and book an appointment on line. They can do it as early as Friday   but as i donlt know if i' pregant i guess i shold wait?? My dr said it should be ok but some people like to wait til after their first scan. I've provisionaly booked 12th dec as that is the next date i can do. Not sure whether i should have gone for friday though 

Other than that i'm ok. No symptoms at all really. (.)(.) fuller, af cramps,  and a tiny bit of spotting. Much the same as my normal cycle.Roll on friday!!!!!!!

Cath - you're a busy bee hun. Hope the show goes well and you've made enough chocolate.

Tricksy - a busy wkend for you too hun!! Glad you had a good time.

Lisa - I can't believe xfactor. So many have gone that are much better than who is left!! I think Daniel and eughen (sp) should go oh and Rachel!! I like Diana but her hands need to be taped to her side! But for me Alexandra is just miles better than the others. I know she is like Leona but she just has it all and you could see her being a star.

Loui - i'm still planning on coming on friday unless dh needs me as its test day for us!!

rachel - ali will send drugs out the next day if you tell him you need tthem urgently. Things are moving quick for you hey?? Sounds very positive hun!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Just a quick posting.  Hope you're all ok and our PUPO ladies are resting good and proper.

Rachel - really glad you can cycle again and hope your test results come back ok.  Are there any medications you can take whilst cycling to help?      to you x

Cleo - fingers crossed for you on Friday  

Hello to everyone else xxx

Am still waiting for AF to show   - wish she'd hurry on up so we can start moving on.  Back to ISIS on Wednesday - just hope we're not fobed off.  Started running again yesterday as I gave up exercise whilst cycling - I must have been a right sight!  Was really difficult to get back to it but am glad I did.  Should be going to conditioning class now but don't feel up to it as an ugly cold sore has appeared and I feel really lousy with it.

Isn't the weather just awful?  Hope it stops by the time I go home.

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just popping on quickly at MILs to send you all lots of


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

hello everyone

Wot a terribly depressing day    the weather is horrendous!  

I went to Broomfield today and the consultant was really nice and explained again that the disc is slightly prolapsed but not enough to do surgery as not interfering with nerves but he did give me a steroid injection in my spine to help with the pain    so that wasn't the best experience but they gave me a local antestic so i was walking around afterwards with a numb bum    anyway time will tell if its worked as he said that if he's got it in the right place it should take about 2-3 days to feel the benefit so i'm   that it will help.

B - Hope you get some answers on Wednesday to put your mind at rest - Is Dh going with you?

Cleo - I think you've done the right thing by not taking Fridays appointment for your "other head" as you really don't want anything else on your mind on that day - all the symptons sound great though hun     for your BFP on Friday  
I couldn't get over the X Factor thats 2 good people gone in 2 weeks,  i think Rachel or Daniel should go talk about playing the sympathy card week upon week - Diana's my favourite but know what you mean about the hands   
Take care hun and bestest luck for Friday  

Em - dont know whether you've gathered by my message but Laura got kicked off X factor  

Tricksy - Thanks for the directins but will have to get them nearer the time i think    as you know what i'm like driving where i don't know where i'm going    Hope you had a nice brunch today

Rachel - Hope you get your call from the doc today, With the ARGC do you pay as you go along or pay at the end?  Do you know how much everythin will cost?  

Shelley - Hope your restingup hun and that you managed to get signed of work

Has anyone heard from Kitty yet?

Bye Lisa xx






Cleo -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry, i'm going mad!! I want to test!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i feel the same and ive got ages to go


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -   its bliming torture isn't it?? Did you go to the dr??


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi what day do you both test?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

no,but did phone them they wont do me a certificate as already need to be off work 6 days so i will have to self certificate myself but i phoned work and told them that there has been complication and i have been adviced to stay off work an extra week,so dont need to worry bout that,but i have been getting af like pains today and im proper knicker checking     i no my chances are alot lower but still have a bit off hope that it works i    so much that it does.

really hope kitty is ok.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

mines the 21st


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Testing friday sooty.

shelley - i had pains for a while after ec and et as you've been pulled about so much. Glad you've got time off hun.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

yeah but im gonna go crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzy       think we are gonna go into wiilie g's tomorrow nite as they have got a big sale on and its free parking.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all

Lisa, that spinal injection sounds HORRID! I hope it works though for you  

Shelley and Cleo, what are you two like?!?! I bet the wait is agonising - I am praying for the both of you. Glad that you are having more time off Shelley, your job must be tiring with having to stand all day. 

I can't believe X factor either, some people must have really bad taste!

Gonna have fish and chips for tea, just waiting for Gord to get back with it, although I was majorly depressed at the weekend as I went clothes shopping and nothing fitted in the sizes I was trying and REFUSED to go any bigger so I should really be on a diet and having salad for tea  

Hope everyone has had a nice day - WHERE IS KITTY


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a confession - I like Rachel off the X factor (agree Daniel should go though and the one that looks like he is still in nappies!)  
No more news from me - still waiting for the doc from the ARGC to call with my immune results -   have had my mobile pinned to me all day but the nurse did say it might not be till tomorrow as Monday is their busiest day so hopefully will here then.

Lisa - sorry it was painful for you at the hospital   but I hope the injection kicks in soon and it helps.  Yes I am paying as I go along at the ARGC which is probably a good thing as reality may hit if I added it up   ! Won't really have any idea what it will cost till I know what drugs I am on and also I have been told they can get you in twice a day (I read one woman went in 3 times) in the second week of stimms for blood tests.  Anyway will bury my head in the sand till my credit card bill comes and let you know then!

Tricksy - Glad you had a nice weekend.  I will PM you now about the ARGC stuff.

Cath - another AF dance for you...               

Emma - sorry you are not able to make the meet   - hopefully see you soon though.

Cleo - Sorry you are going mad on the TWW   - hope the week goes quickly for you.  
Thanks also for your reply about Ali but in the end I called and he was off sick!  The person I spoke to didn't even seem to know they specialised in IVF drugs and said to call back tomorrow which would be too late.  Anyway in the end I got the ARGC to fax a script over to one of the London pharmacies I found on anther thread that does cheap IVF drugs - luckily it's a short tube ride from where DH works so he can pick it up Wednesday.  It wasn't as cheap as Fazeleys but still £50 less than the price the ARGC quoted so can't complain really.

Bhopes - Hope all goes well at the ISIS on Wednesday - I am sure they wont fob you off and hope you get some answers about what happened   - it is in their interests to complete your cycle financially and also when you get your BFP will be good for their stats! Not sure what meds I will be on this cycle till I speak to the doc but have previously taken royal jelly which I think helps the womb lining.

Shelley - glad that you have got some time off work - I also had cramping after my EC so don't worry about that.

Julia - don't despair about the dress stuff - you only gave birth a couple of weeks ago girl!  I am sure the weight will fall off over the next couple of months.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo and Shelley - you are both doing a really good job of not going too mad -well done!!!

Lisa - I'm sorry your back is so bad still.

Kitty - where are you? I hope you are OK -please let us know.

Little Mo - as Cleo said - you only gave birth a few days ago - please give yourself a break!!!

Rachel - I'm sorry you are not going to be able to make it on Fri - I hope you have a good time in Wales. how is your sister? Wow - you are cycling again. This will be the one........did you say you have had the Chicago test results now? How did you get on?

Tricksy - did you get a response from Carolyn? I have had to resend my email to her as she hadn't replied. I know she has definately got it now as her seceretary said she had received the cc copy. 

My sister is still really ill. She is out of hospital but doesn't have a diagnosis telling her what is wrong. They think it's a virus, but can only treat her with morphine which isn't really hitting the spot. Every time she medicates she feels very, very sick but has to force herself to keep what little food and water she has in her body down, so that she doesn't loose the (little) benefit of the morphine. 

Loui xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hello all, sorry not been on since thurs.

Firstly i'd just like to say congrats to shelley. that was the first post i read when i logged on and i'm thrilled for you.

secondly, havng quickly scanned rest of posts i'd like to say thank you for all your thoughts of me  

this is the first time i've felt ok and wanted to log on to say hi, 

sorry for no personals just to say ec went ok, 8 eggs! but i felt really rough after, had a very bloated painful tummy (wind i think!!!). They phoned sat to say 5 fertilised.
Stayed in bed sat as could barely stand up. felt a bit better sun and had BIL and SIL and kids over. Still had 5 embies.

Today terry phoned to say 2 8 cell but the other 3 no progress so none to freeze but......2 on board!   

Love to everyone and hope to see you at Loui's


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - at last you feel up to posting, you have been a worry to us all hun - sounds like you have had a good result from ec, just sorry that you felt so rough afterwards - so i guess you are now officially PUPO     sending you lots of positive vibes      

Lisa - ohhhhhh hunny your poor back, big big hugs coming your way      

Cleo/Shell - you are both doing so well - hang in there  

Julia - what are you like worrying about your weight at the moment   your a scrummy yummy mummy - it will come off when your ready  

Liz - hope you had a lovely birthday hunny   

 everyone else, just a quickie, im off to bed.........


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kitty - great to hear you're now PUPO.   for a BFP for you as well as Cleo and Shelley. 

Loui - how scary for your sister. Hope they find the answer soon.  

Rachel - Good luck for this cycle. The cc bill won't mean anything once you have your bfp. 

Julia- don't worry about weight at the moment. You've just given birth so it's no wonder things don't fit at the moment! 

Thanks for the af dances guys. Bit of spotting this evening so unless my cycle is even more out of whack than before then the worst should be out of the way by the time we get to my sisters on Thursday. Off to bed now - hurrah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All!

How's everyone today?  Looks like it's going to dry at least today - honestly all this rain is sooooooo depressing.

Lisa - really sorry about your back.  My mum has a really bad back condition which is now deteriorating with her age (long story) but her local hospital, she lives miles away, has given her acupuncture on the back and it helps tremendously with the pain.  So much so now that my step father (who's 80) has been taught by the nurses to do it and he now helps Mum out when she's suffering.  Mum has a lot of other meds like but this does seem to work, so perhaps it's worth you looking into?  Hope you feel better soon. x

Loui - really hope you sister is on the mend soon, that sounds so scary. xxx

Kitty - good news on being PUPO!!  I couldn't believe how rough I felt after my EC... I honestly felt like I had done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson.  It took me to this weekend to feel normal again and I hadn't even gone back for ET!  Who did your EC? xxx

Talking of acupuncture, I wondered if anyone's tried it with an IVF cycle on here?  If so did you think it helped?  I would love to do the reflexology with Brenda but I just can't make her times (although I'm dropping hints to DH for vouchers for Crimbo   ).

Also, was wondering if I could tag along Friday?  Would be good to put names to faces! 

Love

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

no rain!!! Woohoo!! Peed off as the appointment i made for my extra head was only for a consultation   wasn't thinking straight!! So i've tried to change it to friday but now they're fully booked   Anyway managed to move it to 5thdec. Driving myself mad and convinced it isn't going to work. Boobs not very sore now and i keep feeling hot. Not sure how much longer i can hold out.

Kitty - great to hear from you, you had us all worried!! Who did your ec?? When i had Boto and Giddon i felt really sre but this time with Kadva it wasn't as bad. One of the nurses said the men are always quicker and a bit rougher!! Congrats on being PUPO!!

Off to try and take my mind off stuff......


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo my sore boobs wore off as well and I also needed to sleep with the ceilingfan on at night.Can't beleive this time tomorrow you will know.I have a good feeling hun xx

Shelly how are you feeling?x

Kitty hope you are feeling a little better x

Bhopes hope your appointment goes well tomorrow will be thinking of you x

Magicbeans how are things with you any symptoms yet?x

Lisa sorry to hear about your back x

Loui I hope you sister gets better soon it must be awful for all of you x

Everyone else hope you are all ok.Think I might go out for a walk today i'm so pleased it's sunny xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello peeps!

Congratulations to all the PUPO girlies on here at the moment and lots of     for those BFPs!!!!

Someone mentioned acupuncture.  I had acupuncture, but only once, before i started tx.  it hurt so i never went back!  

No symptoms from me.  Slightly more emotional maybe (but probably because work is SH1T!) and I can't sleep at night for no apparent reason.  Saw HB last week (did i post that, i can't remember).  I have become more of a lurker than a poster these days!

How are you feeling sooty?  How long until your scan?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bhopes - a friend of mine had accupuncture prior to her IVF cycle and her FSH and AMH results improved drastically after just a few months. She got her bfp though sadly the scarring from previous ops meant another m/c for her. It's worth looking into though I know it can get pricey if you go for it in conjunction with a cycle. 

Cleo - not long now hun. I can undertand you going potty but we're all   for you. 

Lisa - hope the steroids kick in soon.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Magicbeans:
I did'nt read that congrates on a healthy heartbeat. I only felt sick from 8-9w Then just had to eat regularly or felt sick. What was your first pregnancy like? 

Angel:
Yes thanks had a lovely birthday apart from having to go into work when on holiday!!!!!!! It probably was me at the spiral car park as always park there you should of shouted. The offer for a lift is there if you can come hope you can sort it.

Cleo:
I saw an ad for first respone the other day and it said you can use it 6days before af due not sure if thats right and don't want to lead you astray to testing early!!!!haha. Have everything crossed for you.

Shelley:
Glad you got the time off. You will have to do lots of shopping to keep busy.

Rivka:
Have you seen it's adoption week on gmtv had a lovely case on there to day of a brother and sister being adopted. They went through socialservices and had the kids in a year.

Hope everyone else is well,

Take care liz xx xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, I think Cleo is testing on Friday (is that right Cleo? Perhaps I have got it wrong!  )

Will get on later and do personals - hope everyone is having a nice day xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

julia - yes hun you're right. 

Sooty - i never had any real sympoms last time either. I just hate the 2ww as u read so much into every little thing. Not testing til friday...well that's official test day!! Thanks for making me feel better about my hot flushes...bliming freezing now!!!

liz - i have 2 first response tests as they were on special at boots, but don't want to use them too early because of the trigger. I'm easily led too!!!

magic - that's fab news on the heart beat hun


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,u better not test till friday step away from the pee sticks ,i really dont like the 2ww especialy to hear the grade kitty got on her eggies that fab ,my hopes and prays are keeping me going at the moment wish i knew        well hope ur still resting have u been out at all?i havent greg says he doesnt want me to go out by myself or drive dont no why really as i have rested loads and people with normal pregnancys dont even no at this stage and they still do all there normal things,oh i really hope this works.maybe we can try meet up or something?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey shelley - i text you. was going to come over tomorrow if you're about?? DH won't let me do anyhting either its driving me nuts    But he doesn't know what i'm doing when he's at work   Did some tidying today as the house is a real tip. Also i'm doing school work at the moment which is taking my mind off things. Like you say people with normal pregnancys just carry on as normal don't they?? Anyway you need to rest a bit. if you are free tom perhaps we could watch a vid or something?? I'll even watch a scary one if i can hide behind you!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi hun i will have to check my busy diary ..............um yep im free alday      i will pick some bits up tonight for lunch if u like?what sort iof thing do u fancy?i could get some nice rolls got cheese what other things do u like i might get some cake to.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yummy!! Sounds good, i love cheese (Tricksy can vouch for that as had loads of cheese and pickle rolls at hers during last tx!!) Sounds fab hun. Shall i get to you about 12?? I do like to have a lie in. Plus i'm addicted to One Tree Hill at the moment     Never seen it b4 but since i've been off i been watching it every morning. Hmm perhaps i should have kept that one to myself!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

that sounds good to me hun so cheese and pickle rolls cool and i also like my lie ins no wineding eachother up though ok.well see u at 12.    bring ur red bush over .


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Me? Wind you up?? Never!!    I'll be on my best behaviour if you will   No mention of pee sticks. I never go anywhere without my red bush hun, you know that


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

well we can watch sex in the city wont make u watch a horror film got loads that i have recorded and greg up graded our sky so i have films on there aswell and i will get him to light the fire before he goes to work,so it will be nice and cosy.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all 

hope everyone is ok?

Cleo  i had giddon for ec but Adban for et. I wish you could actually see something properly on the screen when they do the et. They could have gin in that syringe for all i know.

Shelley you ok? your test date a few days before me. Mine is on the monday but i'm at work that day so i might wait til the tues if i can stand the wait.

Bhopes  i had accupunture a few times when i did the IUI but i really didn't like it. It is supposed to support fertility treatment tho.

Sooty & Magic hope you're feeling ok.

Well i was having a lazy morning, went for lunch with a friend (felt a bit panicky driving, silly really) picked dd up from school. Fine.

Then came home and slipped down the stairs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god! Stupid slippers. DD was really sweet, giving me her blankey and helping me down stairs which made me cry even more. Hope i haven't ruined it all.  

Love to all, speak soon Kittyx xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kitty try not to worry i'm sure you haven't ruined anything.The day I came home from ET thr phone rang and I pelted up the stairs not even thinking about it.WhenI sat on the bed It hurt.Didn't do me any harm.I did think on the day how much of an  I was.

Magicbeans got test on 28th so good couple of weeks as yet.Not many symptoms yet.Metal taste in mouth,veiny boobs and a litttle tired.No sickness yet but in next size trousers already.
Just found out earlier a girl I talk to on another site is expecting quads.She had iui.I'm still in shock for her xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry but this is a total rant from me i'm so ..........angry 

I feel totally sick to my stomach has anyone just seen the news     Its hideous what those sick barstewards done to that poor little baby and theres all us girls on here desperate to have a child,  life is just so cruel and unfair     why does things like this still happen?  

A very upset Lisa


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Lisa - i havent seen the news but will look - just wanted to send you some cuddles


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

i just saw it. There is no justice in the world kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Had a look online about the news of that poor baby - its so heart breaking       like Lisa says - we are all desperate on here to get our baby that we know we will love and cherish - some people just don't deserve the gift of a child.............


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

lisa,yes i saw it this morning i cryed my eyes out it makes me sick,he was on the at risk list for 8 months,and the mother knew it was happening people like that should have the death sentence f!!king [email protected][email protected][email protected] i no how u feel.big


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lots of   for the PUPO ladies.

have to agree the story in the news made me so sad and mad at the same time its just awful that something like that can happen.

hope to see some of you friday

xxx

ps. i crashed my car!!!  nothing serious but not good timing


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just popped in I must echo what you have all said abour that poor little boy it broke my heart when I heard the poor little love whata sad short life that was completely at the hands of those who should have loved an protected him the most!

As for the injustice it just goes to prove how life is so unfair and cruel on so many levels   

Take car all.

Debs hope you are OK after your prange.

Cleo - hang on in there, I put money on you getting BFP on Friday     

Tricksey - do not think I will make it to the xmas do just so much going on at that time and all so expensive, but you will all have a fabulous time!

Really worried I am feeling nothing just now about the chem pg/miscarriage (not sure how you tell the difference) back to life as normal I am sure will creep up on me when I least expect it, is this normal?
By the way saw Marfleet I am back on the list for referal in April for another fresh and possible frozenn so that is something I guess although not sure if this is a waste of time consirdering what has happened and we do not know why!!! Trying to get a follow up with Gideon that is proving harder than it should be!!!

LOl Spangle xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Spangle -    good news about getting back on the waiting list though, just hope Gidon has some answers for you when you get to see him   think how you feel is completely normal after all you've been through, it always takes time for these things to sink in (chem preg/miscarriage=same thing)


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone hope ur all ok,just had to post this as im watching this morning and they were talking about all this new things they can do and they were saying there was a lady that gave birth yesterday,thanks to her twin sister donating her ovary,so the lady basically had an ovary transplant how amazing is that,doc phil was also saying that say a women in her thirtys was having cancer treatment then she could have her ovary taken away put into deep freeze then have it put back in her fourtys,just think that all this is amazing just think what they will beable to do in say 20 years time or even 10.    just thought i would tell u all about that,as i have so much time on my hands .


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey debs ru home now?ru going to loui on friday?hope ur ok hunny.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - still in manchester at the moment, coming home tomorrow, so should be at loui's on friday. will have to arrange to get together sometime next week as well if you are free in the evenings?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

Just a quick question!  Does anyone know if ISIS close over Christmas?  I guess they're shut Crimbo day & boxing day but do they close any other days?

Ta!

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

shelley - thanks for a great day, lunch was delicious!! Sorry i fell asleep during the film   I was just sooo relaxed and cosy!! See you friday hun. 

Piepig - OMG hun, hope your car is ok and not too expensive.

Loui - wil def be there on friday hun, really looking forward to it. What do i need to bring??

Spangle - hope you're right hun     Good news about the next cycle. She djdn't suggest any tests then?? If your're not coming to Banquet perhaps you could make it on the 18th Dec, we're just going to the crown again. Would be good to see you. If not what a about a coffee in town and aome shopping??

Bhopes - not sure about the opening times for ISIS over xmas hun. Best give them a ring. Also ages ago you asked about a dress code for Banquest, i checked with Tricksy and she said there isn't one. DH will probably wear jeans and shirt. I may wear trousers and a sparkly top or leggings and a long top with a belt. hope that helps!! I hate deciding what to wear and i hate it when you turn up somewhere either over or under dressed      Hope you're feeling better about things hun  

kitty - i'm sure your embies are fine hun.

Off to see my brother's new puppy now. They have a springer spanial.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Piepig - hope you are ok after your prang hun and that you dont have too much expense to sort the car x

Cleo - oh bless you hun, think its soooooo lovely that you felt so relaxed at Shells that you could fall asleep, im 100% certain that she wouldnt have minded would you Shelley?? hope you both got to help each other through your 2ww's - not long now Cleo                  for you both

Spangle   

love to all
Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - I think there's someone at ISIS from 27th December, just not many in at all that week and more likely to be a nurse than a cons (that's what I remember from me cycling last Xmas). They will also have someone on the emergency line. 

Cleo - probably won't get on again so sending you loads of   for Friday. I'll try to pop on at my sisters to see how you get on and will be thinking of you anyway. 

Spangle -   

Debs - you ok hun? Not nice crashing your car.  

Hello to everyone else, hope your;e ok. Absolutely shattered here but I've turned the machines off and just have the last few (hundred) bits to pack. Thankfully the van hire company only had a big transit rather than the small one we#d ordered otherwise we'd need two trips   It also means I don't have to take my little van so I can snooze on the way to London. V pleased about that. Now just looking forward to getting home on Sunday evening and collapsing for 24 hours with the dogs. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - oohh good luck for this weekend, I will be thinking of you and hoping that it goes really really well for you  

Cleo - how are you feeling?? apart from being really tired  all good signs hun. I am   that you get your bfp on Friday and we can celebrate with you 

Em - Are you coming on Friday night It would be great to see you

Bhopes - I think that they close on Bank Holidays but I think that they are open the other days but not for egg collection or transfer, just monitoring. Give them a call, I'm sure they will know what they are planning

Debs - I hope that your not hurt from your accident. What happened

Kitty - hope that your resting up and feeling ok now?

Shelley - Are you coming on Friday night? If you need a lift just let us know.

Julia - Are you driving on Friday night or shall I?? I don't mind either way xx

Spangle - Can you come Friday? if not put 18th Dec in your diary. When i had to make my follow up with Gidon after my last failed cycle I had to wait about 6 weeks.....then they cancelled it the day before  I then had to wait a further 2 weeks. I was offered appts with other consultants but there is no point in that as Gidon is the one who knows me. hope you get one sorted soon

Lisa - I know what you mean about the poor baby, it makes me sick  I'm gutted I won't see you this week, its been faaarrrr too long. Not long until our Chrimbo do though, at least we get to chat then

One of my clients finally booked our Christmas do today...we are going to Banquet!!!! the week after ours  

I had my 2nd Pilates tonight and it was really good, feel like I'm getting the hang of it a bit more now. I can join the rest of the group next week









Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,thanks for today it was lovely and sorry my company was so boaring that u feel asleep      only joking hunny of course i didnt mind its nice to no that u felt that comfortable to do that,we will be thinking of u friday morning hun,cu friday nite.lots of love.         

debs,hun sorry to hear about ur car hope its not going to be to exspensive and that ur ok.hope to see u friday. 

cath,hun u really need to slow done its a shame we wonmt see u this weekend,havent seen u in such along time,well i hope u have a good weekend.  

loui,looking forward to friday are we having chilli?im not that keen on reallyhot stuff   what drinks do u want no alchol for me though.well cu then. 

hi everyone else hope to see most of u friday.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - do you need a lift??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,no thank u hunny,its to far out for u and i will get greg to take me or i will drive but thank u trhough.hope ur ok hun.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

no worries,. if you change your mind let me know


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Work is manic and so haven't had time to write more (was at HaeadleyCourt Rehab Centre last night - only got home at 11 last night!)

To everyone that's coming please bring whatever you would like to drink -I have everything else sorted. Shelley, don't worry about the chilli being hot - I will do a non-hot version tonight too!

Love,
Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Really looking forward to it Loui   was it 7.30


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Tricksy and Cleo, sorry I have not been in touch about Friday night, my phone was out of credit and I could not find my top up card (yeah pauper, I know Tricksy!) I see Shelley is making her own way to Louie's but I am still collecting you both, is that right?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes please


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup - 7.30!

loui xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Me again. I think I have Tricksy, Shelley, Cleo, Little Mo, Bhopes and PiePig coming over tomorrow (there may be more, I left my list at work ). I know Cath and Rachel can't make it  .  Lisa - can you come? . Anyone else: Kitty, Sooty, Angel, Magic and Liz Everyone including those I have forgotten to mention are also most welcome xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sure Kitty said that she was coming


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yey - thanks for reminding me  . Sorry Kitty  , I'm cr*p at remembering things


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - Sorry hun, keep forgetting to ask how your back is now after the steriod injection?? Hope its helped I had my 2nd pilates last night and my back was a little achey this morning. My butt hurts though   shows how much I use those muscles!!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Loui when did you say it was tomorrow?I'm out for lunch for a friends birthday in braintree but if it's the evening I would love to meet you all x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sooty30 said:


> Loui when did you say it was tomorrow?I'm out for lunch for a friends birthday in braintree but if it's the evening I would love to meet you all x


7.30pm Soots xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

HELP FEEL LIKE IM GOING CRAZY KEEP LOOKING AT OTHER PEOPLES SYMTOMS PLS STOP ME,GOD IM    LIKE MAD SO WANT THIS TO WORK.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Could some one give me directions to where it is?i'll be comming in from Harwich.x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly I was exactly the same im    for you that this will be your turn.You deserve it hunnie.xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi lovelies, am back from wet and windy manchester!!

if anyone needs a lift tomorrow let me know as i'm happy to pick people up.  really looking forward to seeing everyone.

car is fine thanks for asking, just had an argument with a dry stone wall at the cottage we were staying at in wales, its just a bit of a scrape and a dent, will be taking it to the garage tomorrow to see how much its gonna cost me to fix.

my drugs are coming tomorrow as well, ordered from central homecare as they came out the best price, and so far they've been fab.  posted the prescription off on tues and they phoned this morning to say they can deliver tomorrow.

saw Lee Evans last night at the MEN arena which was brill although i was a bit narked that they took our mini wham bars off us at the door (won't let you take any of your own food/drink in) and when we bought some bottles to drink they keep the cap as well so you can't even pop it on the floor in case it gets knocked over, how silly!

hope everyone has had a good week.

     for tomorrow Cleo      for good news

xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

i caved in and tested this morning! Got a         Didn't want to post until i had my blood test. Results came back at 271.9!!  last time they were 74 at this stage!!

Thankyou for all your support. I probably won't come on here loads for a while as you all know what i was like last time, looking at threads i shouldn't have been!! 

Shelley - thanks for being there today hun. I know you're really worried hun and i am      
that its your turn next.

Julia  - thanks for taking me tomorrow night hun. what time will you come for me?? hope you found your top up card!!

Loui - sorry to be a pain hun, but did you know i was vegetarian?? 

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

so so so so very pleased for you honey


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,im pleased u have told everyone as i was going to burst,and ur welcome hunny even though u woke me at gone 5am this morning only joking       im here for u any time of the day or night,im so pleased me and greg both are just hope ur luck has rubbed off on to us,           

debs.glad ur home safe and sound looking forward to seeing u tomorrow nite.  


well see most of u tomorrow .


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Congratulations   can't believe you didn't tell me earlier!!!! It is totally the result I expected for you   Huge hugs to you and R


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS CLEO!!!         

We are SO pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thankyou!!

Tricksy - i know hun i can't believe i held out all day!! I slept for most of the day as i was up testing at 3 am!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

you nutter!!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - that's fantastic news!!! OMG it's a BFP                                              
No probs about being a veggie - I am consulting the books as I speak!!!

Sooty - I'm pm'ing you my address....

Lots of love,

loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS CLEO & DH[/fly]

       

I just knew i was right about the implantation bleeding   

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui - just substitute the mince in the chilli for quorn mince hun. Whatever you cook will be lovely.

lisa - thanks hun.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats Cleo to a happy healthy 8 months!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle - thankyou hun


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

cleo  congratulations       It's great to hear good news. 

shelley  i know what you mean. I'm trying to stay positive.

Loui  Thanks i would love to come and meet you all. Can you pm me your address and maybe directions from A12

Look forward to meeting those of you who are going to loui's altho i'm a bit nervous  

See you then  kittyx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Kitty you'll be fine hun. We're all lovely!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

kitty - don't be nervous, everyone is lovely and i'm sure you fit right in.

i'm very bored this evening.....


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

only time for a couple of personals I am afraid:

Cleo - fantastic news on your       ! That is really great news maybe it is twins with results that good?

Loui -   so sorry to hear about your sister - hope she gets better soon.

Lisa - hope your back is getting better  

Kitty - congrats on being PUPO   (although poor you for feeling so awful after EC).

Spangle - hope you get your follow up sorted soon  

Cath - good luck for this w/end   .

LittleMo - I think I saw you tonight outside Leisureworld about 5.30?

Well a bit of news from me again - after waiting another 3 days and no news (despite chasing them up) I finally heard back from the ARGC this afternoon about my immunes who have confirmed that I have high NK cells - basically (and to be honest they didn't go into much detail but I will try to get the exact results when I have my baseline scan) the NK cells should be in their teens and my results were in the high 20's.  In terms of future tx they again were unclear on whether I will need a high dose steroid or will have to treat me with IVIG - but they suggested they will most likely put me on the steroid to start with during stimms, retest the NK cells towards the end and then if the results have not come down will give me IVIG before E/T.  Anyway although they weren't clear it has reassured me now that I have gone to the right place as Essex and Herts would have only put me on a low dose steroid and at least I know know I will be treatment will be properly targeted at the problem IYKWIM.  I have also started down regging as of yesterday but am on the puffer stuff this time rather than the Buserilin injections which I can't say I am a fan of as it is leaving a horrible taste in the back of my mouth but hopefully it will be worth it.  If AF arrives on time my baseline scan will probably be the Monday after next and then if all is OK I will have the hysto before I start stimming.

Anyway better go - have loads to sort out tonight before going to see my sister in Wales tomorrow (who is doing much better now, thanks to those who have asked after her).  Back on Sunday,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Huge congrats Cleo, it looks like there's a lucky streak at the mo. Good luck to every 1 else who is testing soon


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

cleo congratulations i'm so pleased for you    Wow that is really great news.xxx

Shelly sending you lots of    xx

Loui sent you a privite message thing can you give me directions from the turn off from harwich.The big roundabout with lights at the top with the car garage on your left as you come up the slip road.I'll bring a bottle of wine I know I can't have it but some can.I'm happy with water at the moment xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -                        oh my goodness - this is the first chance i have had to come on here - im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo thrilled for you sweetie         sending lots of love to you and hubby


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy I will get to you at 7.15 and then Cleo at 7.20. Hope that is ok xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

Loui - are you sure there is nothing else i can bring other than drink?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning ladies  

Cleo - hun how you doing? so excited for you    

Rachel -   try tic tacs after you sniff the burselin - Jojo recommended it to me and it worked  

Shelley/Kitty - hope you are both holding out ok x

Lisa- hope your back is settling down sweetie  

I hope all those who are going to Loui's have a great time (and you too Loui!) sorry i cant make it, ds came home early from school yesterday a little under the weather and i was out last night too so need to be home. Went to see The Witches of Eastwick at the Ipswich Regent with Marti Pellow in - AMAZING........really was great!  

Please can i also ask for an af dance, dh and i go away a week on monday and i NEED af to come so i can get my bloods taken at ISIS before we go or i wont be able to see Mr B if we miss it   

 everyone else 
Em


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

there you go Em.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope this helps Em

Love Jo xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello gang!

Cleo - HHHHUUUUUGGGGGEEEEE CONGRATS - that's fab news!  I'm so chuffed for you both. Well done hun,    

Em - Hope this helps            

Rachel - that's great news you can start your cycle, here's lots of      for you x

Kitty - I'm a newish newbie too so don't worry  

See you all later - looking forward to meeting you all  

Bx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS CLEO


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi can I meet someone somewhere and follow you to cleos as god knows where I will end up


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sooty where do u live?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

i live in elmtead market so u could come to mine if u want think mine will be abit nearer for u i think


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

ladies think name tags maybe needed again tonight so the newbies no who we are and we no who they are


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

good point shelley!!  hope someone has some sticky labels??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

did u get my mesage debs on **?im sure there is nothing wrong with ur driving ,just thought it would be right out of ur way.ru not working today?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

nope i didn't, but don't worry i was only joking about my driving   how are you feeling today?  i'm stuck at home waiting for my drugs to come and getting v.fed up as can't get on and do anything


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

very good idea about name tags! I'm trying to read up on everyones profiles but i know i'll get it all wrong. Apologies in advance. Bit worried about getting there. Have no idea where i'm going. only know the way to isis and don't have sat nav! looking forward to meeting up altho going to work tom!! AAAARRRGGG!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

kitty dont worry about remembering everyones profiles its hard to,sometimes i forget and julia cleo and tricksy will more near that way maybe u can arrange to meet them near isis and u can follow on with them ur more than welcome to come to here but im well over the other side off colchester.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

I can bring sticky labels, if you like?

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

b,that would be good dont think i have any it is quite funny when u see us all sitting arround with labels on but it really does help ,


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, no probs.  Should I bring anything else?

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

yay! my drugs have arrived


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

bring a little bit of money if u like as we are going to donate to help the hero's if thats OK,and just drink i think.I'm looking forward to it


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Cleo:
         
Welldone cleo and dh, I'm so pleased the blood results are good that must make you feel a little less anxious. Hope the wait for the scan doesn't drive you to mad.

Shelley;
  I'm so praying that you get the same result as cleo And try not to compare symptoms as it does drive you mad.

Hope everyone has a great night tonight sorry can't be there would of loved to meet the newbies, but will see you all at Xmas meal.

take care
Liz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Shelly I live in Harwich.I think I know how to get elmstead market.What is the pub called near there my partner said it's the swan or something are you near there.I'll leave in good time so I find it.Thankyou.I'm a suffolk girl so dont know the areas around here all that well xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, I am collecting Tricksy and Cleo, so can pick you up from Isis car park if you would like? Or you can follow us if you would prefer not getting in a car with a bunch of relative strangers!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

helpppppppp! Istill don't know where i'm going. Can i meet at isis or is Loui's chelmsford side of town. No idea. kittyx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Offer is there for you too Kitty - want to meet at Isis?


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

That would be easier for me if no one minds. Should i carry a red rose so you know who i am   What time should i be there by? Is Loui far from there? x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sooty,just pmed u  hun.x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Kitty, Louie's is about a 15 min drive away from Isis. I will get to Isis car park at about 20 past 7 in a blue VW Touran. You are welcome to come with us or follow on.

Cleo, can I collect you at about 10 past 7, and then we can be back at Isis by about 20 past 7, if that is okay, to collect Kitty. Unfortunately Tricksy has a stinking cold (  Tricksy) so won't be coming this evening.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

julia - good for me hun.

shame about tricksy, hope you feel better soon hun.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh gosh everybody -my house has caused lots of confusion!

Tricksy - sorry you can't come tonight - was really looking forward to catching up with you. Please get better soon.

Loui


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

What is everyone wearing?Casual?I'm struggling to fit in to clothes at the moment  
Shelly just sent you a message and my number with a bit of luck i'll find it no problem x
Thanks for the offer to meet at isis but going to meet shelly x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

i'm wearing leather studded pants and a peeop hole bra!!   

Sorry wrong party, i mean i'll be wearing jeans and a jumper.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks little mo that would be great. I have a  blue honda crv. see you there. 
kittyx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

my OH wants to come now


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG Cleo, if you came out wearing that I would lock all the doors and zoom off!!     

See you later Kitty x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> OMG Cleo, if you came out wearing that I would lock all the doors and zoom off!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

.......And I would bolt the door and not let you in! Perhaps I would even send you to the soldiers bar - they would love to see you in that!!!!   

I'm wearing jeans and a long sleeved t-shirt if that helps? 

Loui


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo - hi its greg is that the red leather you normally wear when you come to ours or have you a new set, can u let me know wher u got it ?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> I'm wearing jeans and a long sleeved t-shirt if that helps?


That sounds a bit boring to me!!   But jeans it is then!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Greg - not the red set as its all stretched after i lent it to you, now that you're buff after your personal training sessions  . Got a new set from www.raceyleather.co.uk   

Disclaimer Fertility Friends does not condone filthy underwear to be worn at any meets


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo- at least I sent it back clean it was in a hell of a state when I borrowed it , had to work really hard on some of those stains !!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tmi


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry bout that guys men,but vick its not cause his buff its cause of all the pies he eats...


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome back shelley!!!  He only stretched the top the bottoms were still the same


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh what ever he is a nitemare


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Right off for a shower. See you laters xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm so sorry that i'm not coming tonight. I really feel crap and I'm sneezing all over the place, I really don't want to give it to anyone, especially Cleo & Shelley   It started yesterday and this morning I didn't feel too bad, I went to work then took Crop to have her hair cut (she looks mighty sexy!!) and then had to go and do some work at my Mums on our accounts   she gave us the bloody cold when we went over last Sunday for dinner. I've just felt worse and worse over the course of the day. I am going to wait for Si to get home and then I'm going to bed  

Loui - I'll give you a little donation when I see you in a couple of weeks at Banquet, really sorry to let you down   

Cleo - What have I told you about wearing your leather gear outside    your just a total floozy   

Have a good time everyone, I'll miss you

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

we'll miss you tricksy, get well soon xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks hun, I'll miss you too xx was really looking forward to it


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Tricksy sorry i won't get to meet you. Hope you feel better soon. x

P.s I've just put my hot pants back in the cupboard!!

kittx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Kitty - go on wear your hotpants   Its a shame that i'm not going to meet you either   hope that we can rectify that soon xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

kitty,not u as well with a fettish im friends with aload of weirdos       only joking hun.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

my dh said  it all sounds a bit dodgey!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's even more dodgy that my DH is in Iraq at the moment and my neighbours are going to see lots of leather clad ladies going in to my house!!!

loui x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,u could always ask the nabours to join in if they feel left out     name tags and leather and hot pants what will they think.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

must leave this mad thread now or i'll never get there on time. See you soon XXXXXXX


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

drive carefully kitty.cu soon.xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

shelley have pm you my mob no just in case. Can someone text me their no incase i get held up thanks x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - hope you feel better soon hun. You will be missed.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Kitty i've just pm'd you Shelley's mob no xxx

Thanks Cleo - really gutted I'm not coming. Wanted to give you a great big congratulatory hug xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

YOu can do that at the xmas meet hun.....with out the snot!!     Curl up on the safa if i was you and watch children in need. get Si to cook for you.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds good...snot is not good!!!! 

I am curled on the sofa with my blanket and i've dialled dinner, as soon as thats eaten i'll be going to bed for some much needed kip


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - hope you feel better soon


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

What kind of people am I going to meet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

Loui - a huge big thank you for a lovely evening. You were the perfect host!! 3 different chillis, you really were busy. I had a fab night. Holly was the star of the night for me, i think she's gorgeous. Thanks again.

Sooty & Kitty - lovely to meet you both. Kitty i hope the drive home wasn't too bad.

Julai - thankyou again for the lift, sorry about my feet     


Off to bed now as am sooooo tired.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,thanks for a fantastic evening the chilli was fab,u was a fab host,have a good weekend and hopefully see u again soon.   

sooty,bhopes,kitty lovely to finally meet u hope u all had a nice time see we are all very friendly,hopew u all got home safely.  

julia,debs and cleo lovely to see u all,debs love ur hair ur looking really good,   

hi everyone else hope ur all ok and tricksy i hope ur rapped up in bed.only a week to go till test day                       well im off to bed im so tied.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - thanks for a lovely evening, definately a 10/10!

kitty/bhopes/sooty, lovely to put some faces to names.

cleo/julia/shelley lovely to see you all as always

xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All,

Loui - thanks again for a lovely evening and for a fab chilli! Had a really great time and was lovely to meet you & all the gang, and of course Holly x

the wilsons, piepig, sooty, Little Mo, Kitty - lovely to meet you all & put faces to names.  kitty/sooty hope you got back ok with your drives x

Tricksy - sorry your feeling poorly, hun.  You stay wrapped up cosy and fight away the dreaded lurgy.   

Was really great to have a good  - you're a really lovely bunch  of ladies   If anyone fancies meeting for a coffee or cinema or anything, I'll be happy to meet up x

Right off to do put the washing on - groan!

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Loui thankyou you again for a lovely meal the chilli eas lovely and a lovely evening I really enjoyed myself to think I was nervous before I left home and you all made me feel so comfortable and welcome xx

Shelly thanks again for the lift i'll drive another time xx

PiePig,cleo,bhopes,kitty,little mo it was really nice to meet you all and will look forward to meeting up again.xx

Bhopes a coffee some time sounds great xx

Tricksy hope you feel better today  .

Right better go and hope in the shower and go food shopping xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sounds like you all had a lovely time last night - shame i couldn't join you all but looking forward to seeing you all for Chinese    It would have been nice to meet the new girls and put faces to names.

Tricksy - Hope your feeling better soon hun xxx

Cath - Hope the food show goes really well for you  

Shelley - When do you test is it Monday?

Cleo - Has it all sunk in yet hun?

I've had such a busy week at work so i'm so glad its the weekend now,  I'm out again tonight for dinner so looking forward to that  

Have a good one everyone
Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

It sounds like you had a good night last night   

I'm not feeling any better today, in fact I feel worse   I had a lesson this morning which I thought in a bizarre way may help, lots of fresh air and excersise.....however, i hadn't bank on a big shoot going on and Cropi turning into a gigantic springy nutter on the way back   it was like trying to ride Zebedee   Well we got back in one piece and she finally calmed down but only when I got her back in her field!  

We were meant to be going out with some friends tonight to see Zack & Miri make a porno and for a meal but I've just cancelled it as neither of us are well enough. I really am feeling sorry for myself   

Hope your all having a good weekend, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all, 

Tricksy sorry you're still feeling poorly. Get well soon x

Loui  Thank you for making me so welcome last night. I really had a lovely eve and it took my mind off the stress of work. I hope i can repay the favor one day. P.s i'd never had chilli before and it was delicious x

Shelley, Bhopes, Sooty, Piepig, Cleo and Litttle mo  Lovely to meet you all. You all made me feel very welcome and it was nice to see you all.
Thanks for the lift little mo, sorry again for being late. x

It was worth the drive. Hardly any traffic on the way home but it always seems to take longer. Bit spooky that A12 in the dark but i'm glad i came. Got home at 11.50 to a snoring DH!

Would love to meet up again, maybe we could meet in Chelmsford sometime?

Well, went to work this morn. Was ok as 1 of the clients was my friend who knows about everything and the other lady was really nice, but just as i was getting ready to leave the mum of the girl who has left came in asking for her wages! I explained again that actually i don't owe her but she said she would take the cheque, and the details of the girls holidays and said she would give it back to me if she thinks i'm right. Fat chance i'll ever see that again. But i know i'm in the right so i have a clear consience. Luckily my other stylist backed up what i was saying. Oh well i think i need to draw a line under it and move on !   


Well, I hope everyone has a nice weekend and hopefully will see you again, and those of you i didn't get to meet yet.

Looking forward to an evening of strictly and x factor. OOo I know how to live!!!!!!!!

Love to all 

kittyx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon you lovely lot!

I have had aother lazy day whilst dh has played golf. I have been sleeping loads, but tihs is not unusual as i have always loved my sleep!! Off to mum's tonight for a birthday tea! I feel like i'm 9 again     Just waiting for dh to get home.

Tricksy -      hope you're ok hun. I can still hear them shooting now    

Kitty - did you know there was a spoilers thread in girl and boy thread for strictly?? Someone posts who leaves about 10.30 tonight. I always look and then wind up my mum and dad who love it   

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

cleo  Didn't know about that thread. I like the suspence of sunday night viewing. Sad eh!
      I too love my sleep! Enjoy it while you can XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - I'm so glad you all enjoyed yourself - and it was really lovey to meet B, Kitty and Sooty. Am glad too you all made it home safely.
Tricksy and Lisa - I'm so sorry you guys couldn't come.

Kitty - I too have a great evening of strictly and x factor - it's he highlight of my day!

Cleo - I've been sleeping all day too! It's wonderful once in a while - and Lisa, like you, I have had a really busy (and emotional) week and so I'm pleased to see the end of it.

Have a lovely Sun night everyone.

Loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone. 

Hope you are all enjoying X Factor tonight - it is getting tough now, Glad I don't have to choose the winner!

Louie, thank you so much for having us all over last night. It was lovely seeing everyone and meeting the new girls, and you made us all so welcome. The chilli was lovely too. I agree with PiePig, definately 10 out of 10! And I must say your dog is adorable too. 

Tricksy, sorry to hear that you are feeling so rough. I hope you and S feel better soon. Shout if you need anything, I am only up the road.  

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.

Love Julia xxx

PSL  Louie, it is Saturday, not Sunday!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just noticed as i was just going through ff that laura has taken us all off her friend list very strange      dont no if anyone else noticed,oh well.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Had a bit of a day yesterday when everything goes wrong   1st we had a fault on our phone line, then we had to go and buy a new washing machine as our one sounds like there rocks in it and then went to get in the shower last night and it blew     so thats our 3 things hopefully   Why does everything go wrong at the same time hey ?  I had a lovely meal out lastnight though i needed it after that day  still stuffed    i'm gonna have  a nice day chillin today as DH playing golf 

Shelley - who's Laura

Loui - Have you recovered from your week now after a nice sleepy day yesterday - Have you got your immune results yet?

Julia - Just gonna watch the Xfactor now 

I'm having a bit of a crisis in conscience i just read a thread about a girl born from donor eggs or sperm saying she hates not knowing who her "real" parents,  I really don't know how it made me feel ....... am i doing the right thing    

Lisa x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - poor you and your things breaking down! Please don't torture yourself about the girl's feelings - I haven't read the post but I think someone mentioned it the other night. Although there are always two sides to every story I think it's immensely unfair that this lady felt it was appropriate to post on an infertility board. You are doing the right thing and please know that your children (however you have them) will always know that you and hubbie are their parents - afterall, you gave life to them. I know what you are going through, believe me - DH and I have gone through a similar journey and had similar worries to this ladies post. But, she woudn't be here if it wasn't for ladies like us in our situation. Bug hugs to you   

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lisa - i completely agree with what loui has said, also don't forget this is only one lady, there are probably many others out there who aren't bothered by it at all.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

oops - meant to say big hugs not bug hugs!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all,

How is everyone??

Lisa - poor you with everything going wrong  lets hope it is your 3 things and its all over now. You must be very confused over the donor egg situation. I've never really thought about it but do people tell the children?? Its a tough situation and not an easy decision to make. I'm sure that it would make the child feel even more special surely?? Really don't know the answer to that one.

Shelley - I knew that a friend as 'disowned' me on ** but couldn't work out who it was....now I know!! strange that she's done that when she had a bout a zillion friends  maybe she didn't like us asking her how her treatment was going?? if she had any 

Loui - hope you had a nice relaxing night last night?

I just chilled out, we I made a nice Thai curry which hit the spot and today we have lasagne...if I can get off my butt and make it!! I went for a ride this morning, still feeling like poo, and got absolutley soaked. Its hard because Cropi has to be excercised, she gets so grumpy and its just not fair to leave her standing in the field. I can only ride 4 days a week as it is so need to make the most of each day. Well i'm home now, showered and warm, sausages cooking in the oven for brunch and I don't have to go back out. My friend is going to give Cropi her tea tonight  I just hope that I feel better tomorrow as I've got to be at work at 6am 

Hope that everyone else is ok. gonna nip off now as I think the sausages are ready

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - i have pm'd you hun


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - i see you've won an award hun!! Congratulations   

Lisa - Sending you a huge   for everything you're going through. 

Angel - any sign of af??         

I've opened some birthday cards and pressies early!! I got a digital camera and perfume from DH and lots of money to spend!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their sunday. DH cooking a roast now.

Think i'm going to go the drs this wk and see about getting signed off until my 1st scan, feel bad for letting the kids down.  Feel like i haven't worked that much this year.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo - don't feel bad, you have to put yourself first and a couple of weeks away until you are reassured that all is ok with bubs is much better than a distracted teacher who is thinking about something else.  thanks for the congratulations - i was very excited when i saw it.

em - only 1 month till your appt i see

shelley - how you doing honey? when do you want me to come over this week?

tricksy - hope you are feeling better soon

love to all xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
you have been busy on here this weekend - 7 pages in 2 days!  I had a really nice weekend in Wales though catching up with my family (my sister is also doing so much better and plans to go back to work in a week) although I am feeling totally knackered now and am about to spend the rest of the evening on the sofa - don't think the down regging drugs are helping as am now starting to get the headache/hangover feeling but at least it means they must be working I suppose.

Anyway only time for a couple of personals...

Emma - thanks for the tip on the tic tacs - will buy some tomorrow.  Here is another AF dance for you:
                    

Debs - glad your drugs have arrived - only a week till you start them now    .

Tricksy - sorry to hear you haven't been very well  - hope you and Si get better soon.

Loui - sorry that I couldn't make your meet - sounds like you all had a really good time and it is a shame I didn't meet the newbies either.  Are you now going to the Xmas meet as I saw Tricksy said she will give you the donation when you are there - I can do too if you are?  How is your sister doing now?

Lisa - sorry about your weekend - I have just pm'd you.     - try not to worry about the thread you read - I also totally agree with Loui - you and DH will be the real parents of your baby when you get donor eggs - you will be giving birth and bringing up the child and biologically it will be Steve's and both giving it all the love in the world and that is what will count. 

Cleo - has the news sunk in yet?  How are you feeling - any pregnancy symptoms?  I think you are totally right to get signed off - it will only be a couple more weeks till the scan and better to be on the safe side.

Shelley - how is the TWW going?  When are you planning to test?

Bhopes- I would love to meet up with you for a coffee or something - my GP has also said she will sign me off sick when I start my stimms for a couple of weeks so could even meet up with you near your work if you like when I am in London - just let me know.

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the AF dance girls - keep them coming cos   she still hasnt reared her ugly head - bloody typical is'nt it  

Cleo - stay off work as long as you feel you need to hun - DO NOT worry about anyone else other than YOU, say yes Emma - or i will slap your legs  

Rachel - sending you positive thoughts for this cycle - yes sounds like d/r drugs are defo working, thats how i felt        

Lisa - thanks for your pm - glad mine helped hunny      

Tricksy - hope you and dh are starting to feel better - i too have felt really pants this weekend, tired, aching - are they the same symptoms?? 

Must dash - hope everyone is ok
Much love
Em xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - mega congrats on your bfp. Keeping everything crossed for the scan and a healthy 8 months for you. 

Angel - doing an af dance in my head but can't summon the energy to open the smiley window at the mo. 

Tricksy - hope you're feeling better. 

Got home about an hour ago and we're absolutely shattered. It took 7 hours to set up the stall on Thursday   though it looked amazing so was worth it. Then we had two 10-8 days and till 5 today followed by packing everything up again. We did really well though and should have passed our target amount despite there being another 10 choc people there. Off to bed now, just had to come on to see how Cleo got on.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath- good to hear from you hun, big hugs for all your hard work       glad you have done well from it, hope you got a good night sleep last night x

Thanks everyone for your AF dances, it worked.....yippee, not normally pleased to see her but at least i can get my bloods done now, just need to     for a good result - will let you know when appointment is.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

woo hoo yippee for AF em.   for good results for you.

cath - you sound crazily busy, hope you got a good nights sleep

kitty/shelley - not long now


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo hope u have a fab relaxing day.   

went to the toliet this morning and noticed in my pants brownish discharge im really worried as this sometimes is a sign that af may arrive dont no what to do        pls dont let this be the end pls


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hope you have a lovely day cleo have you anything nice planned? xxx

The wilsons it may be a relly good sign sweetie my sister had lots of spotting before she realised she was pregnant.Have to try and be positive.(I know that is easier said than done )        xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cleo. Hope you're having a lovely day. 

Shelley - brown spotting is a good sign for implantation bleeding as well, and that should be around now.   for your bfp on test day. 

Angel - really pleased af arrived for you. 

Good nights sleep though we still had to get up early to unload the van. Then returned it to find some   scraped it in the car park yesterday so we have to pay the repair cost   Off for a cuppa, walk the dogs then bath and snooze.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cleo!  Hope you're having a lovely day and you're resting lots     x

Cath - am glad your show was a resounding success!  The girls on Friday told me how lovely your chocs are so I can't wait to taste them some day   x

Shelley - don't worry, hun.  I agree with Cath that its implantation bleeding.   for your BFP x

Rachel - sure, am up for meeting in London.  Could you let me know when is best?  I've got a couple of leave days coming up so would be a shame to miss you.  Hope you're doing ok? x

Sooty - let me know when you're free to meet for a cuppa?  Does anyone else want to meet up too?

Loui - hope you've recovered from us all coming over on Friday night.  Will return the favour soon. x

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Cleo -     hun, hope u have a great day.

Bhopes - I would love to meet up for a cuppa. But again the only place I can get to is Ipswich town centre. 

Shelley - fingers crossed that its just an implantation bleed   

Ems - Glad af showed her face. Its strange how glad we are to see her when were about to start tx lol

Cath - glad the show went well. I'm sorry to hear about the scratch, will it cost a lot to repair?

Tricksy - how are u feeling hun? hope its gone away.

Sorry thats all I've got time for, Isaac is calling. He's got really clingy with me and doesn't like to b with any1 else, so I can't get any housework done, maybe I'll stick to that excuse for awhile, then maybe the other men in this house might help a little bit more lol

Love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cleo      

Shelley -   

Cath -     about your car, hope your having a relaxing day though

Jojo - ahhh bless little Issac - think its a great excuse to do no housework, though i think your expecting a bit much of the other men in your household to notice - i know mine never would   - hope you are all well  

Got appointement at ISIS tomorrow at 10.45 am


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Good luck with ur appointment tomorrow Ems. Were all fine thanks. Hows the 2 men in ur life?

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad you are ok Jo - the 2 men in my life? ones lovely and ones not so lovely at the moment..............will let you decide which is which


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

ermmm now let me guess, could it b the big 1


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

good guess


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

Sneaking at work (as usual  ) just for a quick one -

Cleo - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so thrilled for you! I've been thinking about you during the weekend but didn't get to the Internet to check your news. Here's to a good sticky one and a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Shelley - so pleased for you too!! What a brill surprise. You are now PUPO, hope 2ww doesn't drive you   and I'm sure the lovely good luck that Cleo is spreading will rub on you and you'll be the next one with good news.

Rachel - sorry the d/regging is giving you side effects, I always got headaches with mine ... But good news that you're cycling again, you and DH are doing the right thing to give you the best chances possible, lots of  

Loui - so sorry that your sister is not well, this must be so worrying for you all. I hope she has a diagnosis soon and starts getting the right sort of tx.

Cathie - pleased to hear the show went so well, so must be so proud of yourself, that's a huge show to do.

Tricksy - hope your cold is going away now  

Lisa -   bet you're upset about that thread you read, but remember the girl wouldn't be here if it was not for her mummy and daddy loving her so much they went through difficult and expensive tx to have her. Of course they are her real parents. It must be that she is in some sort of a personal crisis, if she were not born of DE she would be maybe blaming it on her upbringing or genes ... Rest assured you and DH will be giving all the love in the world to your children and this is what counts.

Just a little update: thanks for all your pm's   my dad is doing better, there's still a long way to go but the dr's are pleased with his progress.  

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cleo - hope that your having a good chilled day xxx

Shelley - try not to worry hun, at this stage it really is a good sign of implantation       your going to be ok hun 

Cath - So glad it went well for you  to the peeps who hit the van, it really pees me off when people do that

Rivka - good to see you back, glad that your Dad is making good progress 

Em - woohoo with your appt, fingers crossed for you hun    

Jojo - ah bless Issac, great excuse not to do the housework!!  

Bhopes- how are you feeling?? 

You too Sooty?? 

Well i still feel like poo  now got a lovely cough to go with the snot and the watery eyes!! I'm going to have another early night tonight with some Cough Nurse, a couple of cold and flu tablets and a lemsip....if I don't sleep then it will be a miracle  

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

had quite a relaxing birthday. Got lots o goodies and feel spoilt. DH making homemade pizza for dinner..yum yum.  Went to ISIS today and picked my perscription for gestone, called fazely and got 20 vials of 100mg for £90   alot cheaper than ISIS!!

Thankyou for all my birthday wishes!!

Tricksy - thought i saw you on my way to ISIS hun about 12.30? Hope you're ok honey, is poo you've been so ill lately. Here;s a huge   .

Rivka -   big hug for you and your family too.

Shelley - Just want to say again hun i'm always here, Call me if you're feeling low. But as i said, and the others have said, spotting is a good sign!! I know its hard to stay sane, but its not long now.   for      for you!!

Em - glad af arrived hun and you can get your tests done!! Pity you weren't there on wed as I'm there then.

Cath - fab news about your show hun, but sounds bliming hard work!! Hope you managed to relax today.

lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rivka,hun glad ur home safe and ur dad is making some progress,lovely to have u back. 

em,glad u have ur appointment for tomorrow,good luck hun,  

tricksy,sorry ur still feeling so rubish   hope it goes away soon,and ur feeling much better lots of madicine and early nights will help.  

well i have been going out of my mind today had spotting for most of the day not loads but still,phoned isis and im doing 3 bum bullets a day,i no they say its implantation but is it really or do they say it just to make u feel abit better      i really dont like this part i thought i would be ok during the 2ww but im not,i really do hope and    that there is someone looking out for us and everything is going to be ok.well hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - huge  spotting could well be a sign of implantation, although its no guarantee but really really hoping its a good sign for you, try to keep the PMA till OTD

cleo - 

em - great news that you've got your appt to get your bloods done

rivka - glad to hear your dad is doing ok

jojo - good excuse for not doing housework! 

love to all
xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I think the same as everyone else - it's just the right time to be implantation bleeding!      

Cleo - Happy brithday!          

Cath - well done for your show!

rivka - great to have you back. Am glad your father is OK

Tricksy - get well soon.

Rachel - yey! You've started DR'g - I have such a good feeling for you this time      

My sister is OK now - it seems it was just a virus - yey! Am in town collecting for Help for Heroes tomorrow lunchtime during the 16 Bde March through the Hight St.

Thank you so much to everyone for donating to Help for Heroes at mine the other night   - it means such a lot to me xxx

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

oh loui that reminds me, i forgot to put my money in....have it in my purse ready, how can i get it to you?


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Evening all..

Cleo     . Hope you.re relaxing. Try not to worry about work. You're more important x

Cath  I too have heard about your chocs. I'm afraid i'm a chocaholic so hope to get to taste them one day. Glad you had a profitable weekend.  x

Loui  Good luck collecting. Hope you get loads x

Shelley   I was thinking about you last night. This is so hard. Every twinge or sign is another worry and we really don't know whether they're good signs or bad. I'm not really get anything. I really hope we both get the result we want. I keep thinking while still on the 2ww theres still hope but by this time next week....who knows. Everything crossed. x

On a lighter note... It was my first full day back at work today and one side of me wanted a quiet day so i wasn't standing all day, but a busy day needed to make up for not being there last week. Ended up pretty busy. Felt ok, just tired now. Got friends round tonight which seemed like a good idea when i invited them but now i'm thinking about my bed. Also must just say... took my pesserie to work in my pocket but it had melted a bit!!!!!! A little tricky to you know what     

Anyway....Love to all Kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - just had a look in the "voting room" and spotting in 2ww is a fairly common symptom in those who got a BFP.....


Kitty - poor you trying to deal with a semi-melted pessary!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Thanks girls for your pm's and messages about my wobbly feeling about having to use donor eggs the other day, i must admit it is really still playing on my mind but i can see another point of view now i just feel that this one is going to go round and round in my head - Am i being selfish for wanting a baby that much that i will spoil the childs life cos it can't find out who its 'biological' mother is  I just wish I didn't have to make this decision  

On a lighter note :  

Cleo - Happy Birthday        Glad you've had a lovely day and was spoilt    I think your right getting signed off you've got to put you first  

Shelley - I agree with everyone else its deffo sounds like implantation     The 2ww is a nightmare hun but hang on in there 

Em - Good luck at your appointment     Glad AF arrived  

Rivka - Glad your home safe and sound    Glad to hear that your Dad is getting a little better and you had a good trip - When is your social workers visit?  i just wondered whether you have thought about fostering too or just adoption?

Loui - Hun i will donate some money let me know your address and i will send you a cheque or i'll give you cash next time i see you

Cath -  Glad the show went well, sorry about the van wot a pain in the backside    Hope you've managed to recover a little bit after a busy weekend.

Kitty - Glad your first day back wasn't too bad but a melting pessery not great hey  

Tricksy - Hope you feel better soon

Rachel - Glad your trip away was good - Sorry about the headaches hope that stops soon   

Right better go i'm being badgered for the laptop   

Hi to everyone i've missed
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Right, I've had a long bath and a snooze so feeling a lot more like a human being today. We went for a lovely walk with the girls this morning to get used to open spaces again after having our world focussed on a 2x2.5m stand for 4 days. Just need to get enough energy to clear up the mess from packaging last week and we're set - but not doing much tonight  

Shelley - the 2ww is the worst time of the entire tx as there's nothing you can do except wait. I know loads of people who have been convinced af has arrived only to find it was implantation bleeding before a healthy pregnancy.  

I just had a look at ** about Laura. Hadn't noticed she wasn't there any more. I looked her up and she's down as having no friends at the moment and all her pics etc seem to have gone too. I hope she's ok. 

Lisa - worrying about how de tx will affect any future child just shows what a wonderful, caring, mother you are going to be. I can understand why that post has made you think more about it all but it doesn't mean it's the wrong thing. What Rivka says makes a huge amount of sense.

Rivka - so pleased your dad is doing well. How are the rest of your family? It must be such a stressful time for all of you.  

Loui - I need to go to the bank tomorrow so will try to pop into town when you're there and drop some money in your bucket. 

Kitty - melted pessary is yukky. Are you going fruit loop yet with the 2ww? 

Cleo - great that you're having anice birthday and being spoilt. 

Tricksy - hope the cold goes soon. I always dose up on hot lemon and honey with a tiny bit of whisky. Not normally a fan of whiskey but it's marvellous with the lemon.  

Rachel - sorry your d/r is giving you a headache. Sending you lots of   for this being the cycle where you get your bfp. 

Em - what's the big one up to then? Good luck with your appt. 

Jojo- hope your other boys help you out whilst Isaac is being clingy. 

Debs - how are you at the mo? 

Hello to everyone I've missed. I need to keep notes so I can remember where everyone is up to


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Cleo - Happy Birthday    - hope you have a good one.

Rivka - so pleased to hear about your Dad.  He must have been really happy to see you visit as well and I bet that cheered him up too.  Good luck with your social worker visit this week    

Emma - glad AF arrived and you got that appointment sorted quick.

Shelley -   for implantation bleeding for you.

Kitty - try and take it easy hun and not to overdo things- you made me   when I read that about your pessary too!

Cath - a big well done for this weekend   - I hope you are going to take it easy this week after all that hard work!

Bhopes - I will be in London every day for about two weeks when I start my stimms so I am sure I won't miss you.  I will pm you my mobile number once I get the go ahead (hopefully after my hysteroscopy which should be next week some time) and we can sort something out then.

Loui - really pleased to hear your sister is OK. I will try and pop out in my lunch break tomorrow and say hi to you as well.

JoJo - I am needing the same excuse to get me out of housework!!!!

Lisa -     you are not being selfish at all hun for wanting a child with a donor egg and there is no way you and Steve would spoil the childs life - they will be lucky to have you both as parents. I totally agree with Rivka that it sounds to me like the girl who posted that has a few issues of her own to address.

Anyway better go, hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone.

This is the first chance I have had to get on here tonight - I don't know where all the time goes.

Cleo, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you have had a fantastic day - you deserve it!

Tricksy, sorry to read that you are still feeling unwell. I hope you feel better soon. I loved the Elf Yourself thing on ********, it really made us laugh. James loved seeing himself dance on the screen - the disco was the best one.

Shelley, I agree with everyone, there is still hope so don't get too despondent. Only a few more days so keep you mind active and try not to worry about it too much.   It will make my day when you get a BFP on my birthday.

Cathie, you have been working so hard! Was it your house on the front of the property news this week? I saw if briefly at my mum and dads but did not take a good look. I hope you get some more interest through that if it was. 

Louie, Great news about your sister! I hope you make loads of money tomorrow whilst out collecting. People should be out Christmas shopping so hopefully will have a purse full of money and will give generously.

Lisa, like everyone says, that girl should not have posted. Please try not to let it upset you, that is only her opinion. You and S are going to make fantastic parents. I know adoption is different, but Gordon had such a fantastic upbringing by his adoptive parents that he thought of them completely as his real parents. 

Rachel, I hope the hysteroscopy goes well next week. Hope the headaches are not too severe.  

PiePig, I loved your hair. It looked lovely. How are you feeling about treatment? Hopefully you will be one of the next to get a BFP too (after Shelley and Kitty of course!)

Kitty, what day do you test? Is it next week? I hope work was not too stressful for you. At least being busy makes the time go by quicker. Hope you are feeling okay.

Rivka, good to have you back and glad your dad is doing well. I bet he loved seeing you. Good luck with your visit from the social worker this week.

Em, fab news about your appt tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. Are you seeing Gidon? Sorry to hear you are having problems with one of the men in your life - I reckon it is Dexter lol!

Jojo, make the most of Isaac being clingy. One day he will be a stroppy teenager and won't want a cuddle!

Bhopes (or should I say BiHopes  ) hope you are okay. Where abouts in London do you work? Hope your journey is not too arduous (although fab place for Chrimbo shopping!)

Sooty, how are you? Taking it easy, I hope. 

Right, I know I have missed some people, sorry! But really got to go to bed now. 

Have a lovely evening everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Yep hun, would of been me. My second client was on Severalls today and I left there around 12.30  I am feeling a _little_ better BUT I have no voice!! its gone, just left with a squeak  that'll be the *** I nearly choked on this afternoon!!!!!

Lots of love to all

Catch up properly soon

Tricksy xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - you without a voice      

Little Moo Moo- yes your right, its gotta be Dexter  

Lisa - hunnnnnnnnnyyyyyyy - you selfish? no way, that is sooooo not who you are my lovely - please please don't beat yourself up about all this, not now its taken you so long to get where you are, please darlin, your breaking my heart   you are so doing the right thing and are going to be a wonderful mummy as you are already a wonderful friend      

Love to all
Emxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps had a few glasses of wine at the weekend - will it effect my bloods do you think??

Also has anyone heard from Sam2007 lately


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone watching I'm a celebrity?? OMG what they've just eaten    

Em - no it won't effect your blood hun,


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy - you without a voice


I know   its been very quiet here tonight!!! I'm off to bed, night night xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies this is just a short post from me as i think its all over for us     woke up this morning hopeping the spotting had stopped but it is worse today this morning it was still very brownish but covered the whole tissue and i have just had a shower and got dressed just wiped myself again and its getting redder feel very heavy down below     but i will still test but not holding out much hope now,its all so unfair     if this is all over we wont go with me again we will do E/D.im off spk later.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Will keep   that your little fighter is hanging on in there and is just burrowing really deeply.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley, hun, don't give up hope yet.  Have you called ISIS today?  See if they can help? Perhaps they can give you a scan? I'm sure I've read on here girls who have a heavy bleed and go on to get their BFP.              for you xxxx

Cleo - glad you had a lovely b'day - well deserved   x

Cath - hope you're fully recovered from your weekend. x

Rachel - sure, let me know when you're in London. Not sure where the ARGC is but can meet somewhere in between?  Hope your hysteroscopy goes well - looks like I've got to have one of those too - gulp!    

Little Mo - I'm not far from Covent Garden which can be a blessing sometimes... although I have to say the journey is more of a pain then anything else.  Hope you're doing ok? x

Lisa - thinking of you & your DH.  Everything on this journey seems so hard at times and sometimes I think OMG are we doing the right thing?  But i think it's what's inside that counts and that will make you the best mummy & daddy.   x

Tricksy - hope you're on the mend soon.  Lots of orange juice & vit C! Or perhaps a hot brandy before bed   x

Loui - glad your sister is on the mend.  How are you doing?x

Rivka - hope your appointments go well    

Hope everyone else is ok? x

I'm not doing too good at the moment.  Had a set back yesterday when my colleague who takes our circuits class announced her BFP as well as someone else in the class.  Whilst I'm really chuffed for them it just knocked me for 6.  I said my congratulations and she said your turn soon and I could have crumbled there and then.  Yesterday would have been test day for us so it really hit home.  I was such in a bad way yesterday I did nothing but cry when I got in.  TBH DH thinks I might need some tablets to help me but I know it's not going to help - they're not going to solve the problem nor fix my pain.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> I'm not doing too good at the moment. Had a set back yesterday when my colleague who takes our circuits class announced her BFP as well as someone else in the class. Whilst I'm really chuffed for them it just knocked me for 6. I said my congratulations and she said your turn soon and I could have crumbled there and then. Yesterday would have been test day for us so it really hit home. I was such in a bad way yesterday I did nothing but cry when I got in. TBH DH thinks I might need some tablets to help me but I know it's not going to help - they're not going to solve the problem nor fix my pain.
> 
> Bx


I can not say a single thing to make you feel any better hun but I just want you to know that I know exactly how you feel. The pain is indescribable. Crying is not a sign of weakness, its part of the healing. I too was offered tablets, I did get the prescription but only took 2 as I read a side effect was weight gain 

I'm always here, as are we all if you need to talk

lots of love and hugs

Tricksy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

B - you poor thing. That must have been so hard for you. Well done for being able to pass on your congratulations though.   

I know exactly what you mean about how you feel. Our cancelled cycle hit me like that and I've found it really hard to get over. It is so difficult to find a way through it, though coming on here helps enormously as talking to people who have been through the same things, even about trivial stuff, is such a relief and support. I found counselling really good a few years ago, and was able to get some sessions through my GP.  Just talking to someone about how I felt without worrying how they would react to what I said relieved a huge burden. Sadly for me the depression has got worse over the years as problems at work and stress from running our business on top of failed cycles pushed me to breaking point so I have taken the doc up on the tabs (only a v low dose) and they have helped me get back to something like the person I was before all this happened. Hopefully I'll be strong enough to continue when I come off them. Your dh sounds a sweetie, trying to find something to help you through this and that support is the best thing you can have right now. 

Tricksy - are you feeling better today?

Am being naughty today. I'm supposed to be doing housework but haven't got v far yet. Once I've watched neighbours I need to go for my nap before nights.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> Tricksy - are you feeling better today?


A little bit thank you, still not got a proper voice though!!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

B - awwww hunny, I don't know what to say. Sometimes anti-depressants don't make the pain go away but it can help u to cope with it better, I wish I could give u a big hug in person but I hope this helps a little   

Shelley - I'm hoping and praying that as Cath said that " it is burrowing really deeply."

Tricksy - what would u do without the internet to b ur voice   

Cleo - OMG I was gagging with them, my mouth started to water  

Little Mo - I've already got 2 of them and next year I'll have 3    

I'm getting really excited about the xmas meal. I'll b meeting u all   What am I letting myself in for  

Hi to every1 else, hope ur all ok.

Lots of Love 

Jo xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Shelley       Hang on in there. Lots of love x

Bhopes  Sorry you're feeling so low. I just had a "moment" in Costa Coffee today! A baby crying being cuddled by the mum (well i    
        assume it was the mum) and i thought this time next year that will be me, And then it hit me that actually it might not!          Cruel world. The only thing i took from my one session with the councillor was that you should waste energy on things you can't change  i.e. the outcome of ivf. Makes sense but doesn't cushion you from the blows.

hope everyone else is ok today. 

lOve anh hugs kittyx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Lisa - can't blame you about still having that girl'd words in mind but remember that you are not selfish, your child will have no life without you and DH and you'll be giving him/her everything possible as you're both lovely and caring people. 
SW's visit is Friday morning. No, I'm not thinking about fostering, a friend of my mum's had IF issues and in the end fostered 2 sisters only to have them taken back to the biological father after a few years, I don't think I could handle this, it would break my heart.

B -   no wonder you are feeling shaky will all these announcements around, IF is so difficult and unfair and you still must be affected by all the medications which doesn't help. I never took anti-depressants but after my 4th m/c I lost it completely and had a couple of calming tablets for a few days and they kept me sane-ish. Can you get something just for a week or so to see you through? 

Kitty - 2ww does play up with your emotions, hoping for the best result for you.

Shelley -   hang on in there, I'm hoping with all my heart it's not over yet. Have you called ISIS?

Little Mo - thanks for what you said about DH's upbringing, this means the world to me, now before the SW's visit when I'm still worried about whether I can be a good adoptive mum (if we're approved in the end ...). Hope the boys are doing well.

Cleo - glad you had a nice birthday and good pressies, and especially that you had the most special gift on this birthday, I'm still smiling when thinking about your BFP.

Cathie - glad you're relaxing after your hard work this weekend. Thanks for asking, mum and sis are doing fine, just worried about dad but reassured by his progress.

Tricksy - poor you this cold is taking forever! Take it easy and hope you feel better soon.

Loui - such a relief that your sister is on the mend! Sorry won't be in town to help with your fundraising but hope you make a success of it.

Rachel - are the headaches getting easier now? Try to get a lot of rest, take it easy at work as much as possible.

I'm getting a bit nervous about the SW's visit on Friday, luckily I'm too busy to be thinking about it too much until the time comes, but sometimes it hits me... 
]I sometime worry that maybe hoping to adopt is not such a kind thing, as I'll be 'gaining' on the expense of another woman who loses her baby. I cannot really get my head round why and how people lose their kids to adoption (although I knew a girl who had mental health issues and had been comtemplating giving her son up to adoption, but I'm not in touch with her anymore as it upset me so much when she talked about this). I just hope all these questions will become clearer in the process ...
Also I'm worried about what the SW will be like: what if she's very formal and stiff? I do get confused with people like that ... I do hope she's not and that she's as lovely as Rachel!

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley -     hang in there hunny xx

bhopes -     hugs for you too


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes I hope you dont think i'm speaking out of line but like you say if you feel that the tablets wont help stay away from them.I think they give them out to easy.I only say this through seeing a very close friend on them.I think you are natually grieving and that is normal and maybe your DH wishies he knew what to say to make you feel better and the truth he is hurting too and probably doesn't know what to say for the best.I remember having days when I had my hycosy last year and turned up for my appointment which wasn't even booked feeling so low.I would cry all the time even over things that wern't ivf related.My other half said it was like walking on egg shells all of the time.There is nothing wrong with grieving and it is so hard when all you hear is other peoples good news.You want to be happy for them but you find it hard.Maybe councilling would help better.You have to do what is right for you  .Remember too you have some great snow babies ready for next year too.Let me know when you are free as i'm off for next couple of weeks and I know you work a long way from home and we can get together.xxx

The wilsons i've got everything crossed for you hunnie.It's your little embie digging in deep.My sister had a lot of bleading bright red too and she is now 24 weeks.    xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I've also heard them calms are good.DP sister takes them sometimes x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

bhopes  Unfortunately men don't always know what to say. My Dh always says just that " i don't know what to say" and really i don't know what i want him to say cos he really can't give me the right answers. Altho they must find it hard to see their loved ones going thro such hell they don't have to deal with hormones! Just as well really.  Hope you soon feel better x

Rivka  Altho i don't know you i'm sure you'll make a fantastic mum to a child who needs loving parents.  My DH's sister is adopted. She was in a childrens home because her mother was a drug addict. So she ended up having a loving family around her. I wish you luck with your journey 

Kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley -    don't give up hope please. am      for a BFP for you    

Bhopes - sorry to hear you are finding it so hard at the moment, its only natural i think to shed some tears, and to have to deal with other peoples BFP announcements is hard especially when its those who don't know what you are going through  

Rivka - hope all goes well with the social worker, i'm sure they won't be too scary, just think this is anotehr step on a new jouney 

Jo - looking forward to finally meeting you at the meal!

Tricksy - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better

cath - hope you did go for a nap and didn't decide to do the housework  

love to all

xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166989.0


----------

